# Current price of cut/split cord in your area



## Eureka (Jan 15, 2019)

Just curious what the market prices are around you for cut and split firewood, green or "dry".
I'm close to the Minneapolis / St Paul area and I *cannot* believe what some guys are selling wood for on Craigslist.  One had me rolling today offering a "fireplace cord 4'x8'x16" delivered for $220 on "sale" from $230 original price. "2 Years Seasoned"  Some guy thinks he's going to fool someone into thinking that's a deal?  That's right a cord only costs $660 delivered  

I'd say most of the listings are around $120-150/ face (1/3) cord.  Cheapest thing I have seen is a guy with a firewood processor and a huge mountain of splits selling it for $160/ full cord picked up.  Another guy selling fresh cut and split full cord for $220.  That's the only fair prices I've seen.

This is just what I've passively seen on Craigslist and wood heat is very commonplace up here.  Plenty of rich fools in the Twin Cities to buy it so I guess I can't fault the guys that are doing it successfully. 
I'm not looking for cut firewood, I do it myself but I keep my eye open for various other things and always see wood listings.


----------



## Dataman (Jan 15, 2019)

You can pickup White Pine in Rounds for 100 bucks for Full Cord easily enough.    Good FW (Red Fir) $175-250.  

https://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/d/coeur-alene-firewood-red-fir-mix/6795199890.html


No Oak or Hardwood in WA for Firewood.    At best some Cherry if your lucky.  

https://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/d/athol-red-fir-tamarack-mix-firewood/6789658251.html


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 15, 2019)

I paid 200/ real cord (128cuft) green, cut and delivered. I split it.


----------



## Bigger_Al (Jan 15, 2019)

$120 to 180 here in Northwestern Arkansas.


----------



## Ben Stark (Jan 15, 2019)

I live in Central NY, prices vary quite a bit from one supplier to another. Most get more to deliver it.  None of the suppliers around me sell wood that is truly seasoned, by that I mean cut and split for 2 years minimum. Best you’ll get is semi seasoned. Also you need to be careful there’s always scammers selling undersized cords, rotten wood, soft woods, etc, and they all tell you it’s seasoned (BS!) An experienced wood burned can tell the difference. Buyer beware, as always. 

The guy I use has been selling firewood for many years, you can go look at his operation, see the wood, etc. He charges $450 for a dump truck that ends up being 5 face cord delivered, semi seasoned. (Split about 10 months ago) this includes deivery. 

He also sells a 7.5 face cord truckload for $550 Semi seasoned, and delivered. This load gets me through the winter, with the addition of wood I scavenge.  The final option is 11 facecord for $750. 

All his wood is 16” length and quality is consistent. It’s a mix of hardwood (cherry, ash, sugar maple, a little oak, and some beech.) His quality is consistent but price is high. I’ll be ordering soon so that I can stack it and finish seasoning prior to next winter. He uses a processor so you get all different size splits.He stays about a year ahead so as stated it’s semi seasoned but will burn in a pinch as delivered but not optimally. 

I know this is a long post but he will also cut logs to length if you prefer, and split it larger for furnace chunks. But this would be on an as needed basis so your looking at green wood.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 15, 2019)

I lived in the twin cities all my life until I moved here to Sawyer County Wisconsin 9 years ago. Up here you can buy a face cord cut just cut maple from loggers logs for $75 or you can pay $100 a face cord for red oak C/S 3 year seasoned in Hayward, u-haul. Most up here will process their own wood and either scrounge for it or buy a truckload of loggers wood for $80 a cord delivered but you have to do the cutting and splitting yourself. Our yards here are big and it makes it easier to do it that way. Here’s some I bought a few months ago. I scrounge for most of my wood though.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Jan 15, 2019)

Around Des Moines, a face cord of mixed hardwood runs somewhere around $50 to $80 usually.


----------



## c Hardy (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi.  North eastern Alberta.
  Poplar: $170/cord  Spruce Pine mix: $190/cord  Birch: $250  Tamarack" $310.
Pick up in location.No delivery.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 16, 2019)

I paid $840 for 5 cords of ash with some cherry and birch mixed in. $250 for a cord of red oak here. $800 if you buy 4 cords.


----------



## johneh (Jan 16, 2019)

In Eastern Ontario $ 350 to 375 for a cord of Red Oak ,Sugar Maple mix 
cut and split delivered . Up from 300 last year . I process wood off my own property 
last year the total cost for 10 cord cut and split was 244 $ not including my time 
but I am retired so it is my keep fit program cheaper than a Gym


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2019)

Cords of split hardwood on CL right now start at about $150. I'm confident I could get a delivery for $175. It would most likely be a little short and definitely would be wet. Still at that price its worth buying if I ever have to. Seen better deals in the off season.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 16, 2019)

Up in the Northern NH its rare to see a full cord of hardwood cut, split and delivered for less than $200 with $225 pretty average. There are logging firms that will sell full load of logs for much less and on occasion they may split a load but not a lot of folks interested in storing, bucking and splitting wood. 

I have woodlot that is in desperate need of thinning so all my wood is "free". Of course if I figured in equipment, consumables and my time my wood is definitely isn't free.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2019)

peakbagger said:


> I have woodlot that is in desperate need of thinning so all my wood is "free". Of course if I figured in equipment, consumables and my time my wood is definitely isn't free.



Wood prices are part of the reason I don't want to commit too many $$ towards wood hauling and processing equipment. Prices and purchase of equipment, the maint, storage and the work itself involved in processing a cord make buying wood appealing even though I've never done it. If I ever find that my current chainsaw, and hand tools aren't enough pretty sure I'll start taking deliveries.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 16, 2019)

Wood burning is definitely a lifestyle choice. Anyone getting into it on a strictly economic basis is in for surprise. I have rarely bought firewood over the years and the vast majority of my wood comes from trees that are in the way or need thinning. Thus I have some gear that I would own anyhow. At best I may max out at 4 cords a year if I burned wood exclusively and less by using my minisplit to supplement. I am always looking for an excuse to get some exercise and since my woodlot is nearby, its a nice diversion. I dont mind hand splitting.  One thing I don't own is a hydraulic log splitter. At 4 cords a year at most its hard to justify with the species of wood I was cutting (maple whitebirch ash and occasional cherry). This could change with my shift to Beech but I am going to give it a year or two and keep an eye out for a deal on a splitter or split one between a couple of folks.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2019)

Same here in many ways. I hand split and enjoy it mostly. Been able to keep myself in wood with what drops in my immediate area.

I'm just saying if the local supply dwimdled I wouldn't go out and buy a truck, splitter, another saw and larger tractor to process wood I could have split and delivered for less then $500 a year.


----------



## coaly (Jan 16, 2019)

NE PA split, delivered per cord $175 average. Found as low as 150, and as high as 200. Of course that is everything from "sun cured" to "seasoned" (salt and pepper to taste) or dripping. I guess no firewood sellers make enough to buy a moisture meter.


----------



## shortys7777 (Jan 16, 2019)

Paid 220 for a cord late in the season and not all of it was fully seasoned. In RI


----------



## Big Fire (Jan 16, 2019)

jatoxico said:


> Same here in many ways. I hand split and enjoy it mostly. Been able to keep myself in wood with what drops in my immediate area.
> 
> I'm just saying if the local supply dwimdled I wouldn't go out and buy a truck, splitter, another saw and larger tractor to process wood I could have split and delivered for less then $500 a year.


In Rochester MN it seams to go for 280 a cord I called the keln dry company they charge 500 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 16, 2019)

Seasoned wood valued at 200/cd is equal to #2 fuel oil around 1.50/gal or LP at 1.00. 

We all know those numbers are never coming back.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 16, 2019)

Note that in my area there is large winter sports industry with seasonal homes, lodges and condos and in the summer there are many campgrounds in the area. A dealer can invest in some packing equipment and sell bundles of dry firewood and get the equivalent of $500 plus a cord. On busy weekends, the biggest problem is keeping the bundles in stock. Generally the most successful dealers are the ones that sell dry campfire wood so why sell it for less when there is pretty reliable bundle market?.


----------



## 410MAN (Jan 16, 2019)

Down here in North East TExas,  $150  - $225 full cord, You have to state you want seasoned wood , there lots tree trimmers folks around this area because we have lots trees and storms pass thru and up root trees and tear off limbs so always supply wood .  Its supposed to get DOWN to 29 this late Saturday and Sunday, so i will haul up a load to my porch today be ready for the BIG FREEZE .  I will also make a trip to the "beer store" . 
I have a renter of one my buildings and he is a "trimmer" and keeps me in good wood.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jan 16, 2019)

$275.00 for a full cord of 'seasoned' hardwood from a local timber company with a 2-cord minimum.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2019)

Locally selling 1.5 cords dry, "organic" wood for $240.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> Locally selling 1.5 cords dry, "organic" wood for $240.
> 
> View attachment 238400


I draw the line at granola.


----------



## Dima1973 (Jan 16, 2019)

Around 220 to 275 for a cord in Philadelphia area.


----------



## Eureka (Jan 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> Locally selling 1.5 cords dry, "organic" wood for $240.
> 
> View attachment 238400



I've been seeing this "organic", "naturally seasoned", and "gluten free" b.s. tagged on a lot of firewood ads around here too.  Ok the last one was a joke but geez.


----------



## Dtcryan (Jan 16, 2019)

Here in the U.P. It's around $80-$90 bucks a full cord delivered, you do the rest of the work. I have awesome fringe benefits from my boss $0 dollars I deliver on my own time.


----------



## EPS (Jan 17, 2019)

We live on the nh/Maine border. I get seasoned cord of hard woods for $275, semi for $250 And green $225.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jan 17, 2019)

In central ohio, I sold some wood last year for $175 / cord delivered, $200 / cord if it was a long drive (two trips with the truck!).  I found that price was above average for the area, but had no trouble getting repeat business once people figured out my wood was _actually_ seasoned.  Plenty of dead ash trees, so wood has been cheap.  Most of the wood for sale has been really green, though.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 17, 2019)

Here’s a guy in Hayward Wisconsin that sells red oak supposedly dry for $75 a FC or $100 delivered but I don’t think he’ll go to the twin cities for that C-note...

https://northernwi.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-for-sale-cut-split-or-firewood/6787497439.html


----------



## buc74 (Jan 17, 2019)

We buy ~3 cords of red oak that is one year old each year at our vacation home in Pembine WI. Delivered to our yard is $195, its a 65 mile delivery for Pete. Down here in Fond du Lac a cord is much more, $300-350 a cord for oak. But I can scrounge off CL a few cords a year for our home down here.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 17, 2019)

buc74 said:


> We buy ~3 cords of red oak that is one year old each year at our vacation home in Pembine WI. Delivered to our yard is $195, its a 65 mile delivery for Pete. Down here in Fond du Lac a cord is much more, $300-350 a cord for oak. But I can scrounge off CL a few cords a year for our home down here.


65 miles each way? That’s  pretty good that he will go that far to deliver wood in what must be a good sized truck to hold 3 cords. I see Pembine is east of me a ways. I’m in the Winter area.


----------



## buc74 (Jan 18, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> 65 miles each way? That’s  pretty good that he will go that far to deliver wood in what must be a good sized truck to hold 3 cords. I see Pembine is east of me a ways. I’m in the Winter area.



Sorry, that's round trip @ 2 cents a mile. It's actually 8 face cords he dumps.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 18, 2019)

buc74 said:


> Sorry, that's round trip @ 2 cents a mile. It's actually 8 face cords he dumps.


2 cents a mile is laughingly cheap when compared to the 58 cents a mile that the feds and many businesses and public employers reimburse employees for vehicle use. But I guess I am getting off track here.


----------



## Kevin Weis (Jan 18, 2019)

Around these parts it typically around $250-$275/cord delivered.  That is usually mostly Oak.  If you want the mixed hardwoods (Popular and all) maybe around $225.


----------



## Lisbon_G (Apr 1, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Wood burning is definitely a lifestyle choice. Anyone getting into it on a strictly economic basis is in for surprise. I have rarely bought firewood over the years and the vast majority of my wood comes from trees that are in the way or need thinning. Thus I have some gear that I would own anyhow. At best I may max out at 4 cords a year if I burned wood exclusively and less by using my minisplit to supplement. I am always looking for an excuse to get some exercise and since my woodlot is nearby, its a nice diversion. I dont mind hand splitting.  One thing I don't own is a hydraulic log splitter. At 4 cords a year at most its hard to justify with the species of wood I was cutting (maple whitebirch ash and occasional cherry). This could change with my shift to Beech but I am going to give it a year or two and keep an eye out for a deal on a splitter or split one between a couple of folks.


We buy timber rights for timber sales in NH.  The prices for firewood  on the stump is between $2 - $20/cord.  Sounds cheap, but the price doesn't include the cost of building logging roads, so that has to be figured in, and on the last sale I figured it would cost me an extra $87/cord to average the cost of the road in, then the logger charges $110 to cut it down, skid it to the landing, and deliver it tree length to the mill, then a processing charge is $50-$75/cord to cut and split it.  Delivery cost is added after that. Total it up and add a little profit, and that is the cost of firewood.  The folks that have their own lots and can drag it out can subtract the $87 road cost and most of the skidding and delivery costs and stumpage costs.  On my own land I can get my own firewood for about $18/cord with a chain saw, gas powered winch, wheelbarrow and a pickup.  And that is why you can have a big difference is hardwood firewood costs.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 2, 2020)

Interesting numbers, I had always been told that rarely would anyone actually intentionally cut a lot for firewood in New England? The firewood (or biomass fuel) would be a secondary product from a pre-commercial thinning cut to reduce the out of pocket cost for the owner, or wood that could not be sold for sawlogs or pallet wood from a commercial cut. I assume the recent loss of the smaller biomass plants in the region and lack of demand for hardwood pulp logs has caused a drop in the price of biomass chips so it comes down to leave it in the woods or sell it as firewood?. Of course the various news articles about the loss of the biomass subsidies claimed that timber landowners would just stop cutting due to the loss of revenue, do some high grading  and then put their land up for sale for development.  I guess if its a maple stand, the other option is lease it to someone for a sugarbush and take the hit on future potential  defects in sawlogs.

In my case I need to knock back a lot of beech that went wild after the ice storm of 98  and thin out defective trees of other species so its either girdle them or turn them into firewood. I am fortunate that I have some roads in place but the steepness of the lot means much of them are only suitable for a skidder.


----------



## JohnDolz (Apr 2, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Seasoned wood valued at 200/cd is equal to #2 fuel oil around 1.50/gal or LP at 1.00.
> 
> We all know those numbers are never coming back.


Was reading through this thread today and saw this. Not sure what things are selling for today (trying to avoid looking at anything with #'s attached) but funny how fast things can change and as they say "never say never".


----------



## Lisbon_G (Apr 3, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Interesting numbers, I had always been told that rarely would anyone actually intentionally cut a lot for firewood in New England? The firewood (or biomass fuel) would be a secondary product from a pre-commercial thinning cut to reduce the out of pocket cost for the owner, or wood that could not be sold for sawlogs or pallet wood from a commercial cut. I assume the recent loss of the smaller biomass plants in the region and lack of demand for hardwood pulp logs has caused a drop in the price of biomass chips so it comes down to leave it in the woods or sell it as firewood?. Of course the various news articles about the loss of the biomass subsidies claimed that timber landowners would just stop cutting due to the loss of revenue, do some high grading  and then put their land up for sale for development.  I guess if its a maple stand, the other option is lease it to someone for a sugarbush and take the hit on future potential  defects in sawlogs.
> 
> In my case I need to knock back a lot of beech that went wild after the ice storm of 98  and thin out defective trees of other species so its either girdle them or turn them into firewood. I am fortunate that I have some roads in place but the steepness of the lot means much of them are only suitable for a skidder.


You are correct!  In this case it is 1/2 the timber is saw logs, and the rest is low grade of one form or another.  Most of it does go to firewood.  However, in the northeast several of the schools, hospitals and government buildings have switched to sustainable fuels (wood chips)so if you can get a contract the price is good.  Otherwise, biomass is cheap junk.  
This year I am also concentrating on beech on my own land.  The beech infestation that causes all those blisters on the beech needs to go!  Any beech with a smooth truck I leave, but that is hardly any.


----------



## GeoFire (Apr 3, 2020)

270 per cord semi seasoned and dumped. Mayne 170 per cord if you pick up.  All hard wood. Lots of oak. Washington DC suburbs.


----------



## molly1414 (Apr 11, 2020)

In Northern California split dry oak goes for 300 to 350 a cord.    I usually get rounds in the summer and can find them for about 150 - 200 a cord.     Pine rounds can be had for free all day long.    So we stock up on pine rounds when we see an easy pile right next to the road  and buy oak rounds when we see a good deal In the summer.   Split them and keep them for a year or two.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 11, 2020)

molly1414 said:


> In Northern California split dry oak goes for 300 to 350 a cord.    I usually get rounds in the summer and can find them for about 150 - 200 a cord.     Pine rounds can be had for free all day long.    So we stock up on pine rounds when we see an easy pile right next to the road  and buy oak rounds when we see a good deal In the summer.   Split them and keep them for a year or two.


Is that what they call "Tan Oak"?. I did a tune up of the biomass power plant in Eureka (I think its now closed) and they were getting loads of Tan Oak for free. I think it was from pre-commercial thinning and if they didnt burn it in the plant, they would need to pay to get rid of it.


----------



## red oak (Apr 11, 2020)

I don’t buy firewood but saw a cord of oak c/s a few miles from my house for $160.


----------

